# Modern furniture plans



## sunadmn (Aug 26, 2011)

Evening all!

I have been hunting the Internet for a good place to get more modern furniture plans but I haven't been having much luck. I wanted to reach out to you all and see if anyone had any good resources. I am a very new homeowner and the extent of my skills are high school wood shop ( but I am a geek and will read to learn anything I can) so the more detail the better.


Thanks all,
-steve


----------



## maryh1234 (May 22, 2010)

These are not plans, more like ideas. This is a 14 piece series with great ideas. Really "outside the box" thinking. In one of the parts, he gives some links to where he got the pictures.

http://lumberjocks.com/dakremer/blog/19014


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

maryh said:


> These are not plans, more like ideas. This is a 14 piece series with great ideas. Really "outside the box" thinking. In one of the parts, he gives some links to where he got the pictures.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/dakremer/blog/19014


Pretty cool pieces... but I'd be lying if I said I didn't expect the link to be correlated with Ted's :laughing:

Oh, and Welcome Mary... Tell us about yourself on the intro section!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

sunadmn said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I have been hunting the Internet for a good place to get more modern furniture plans but I haven't been having much luck. I wanted to reach out to you all and see if anyone had any good resources. I am a very new homeowner and the extent of my skills are high school wood shop ( but I am a geek and will read to learn anything I can) so the more detail the better.
> 
> ...


Welcome, Sun. Any particular ideas as to what you wanna build? Most here are probably like me in that you find a picture of something you like then build it and or modify it to fit your needs preferences...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## sunadmn (Aug 26, 2011)

sunadmn said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I have been hunting the Internet for a good place to get more modern furniture plans but I haven't been having much luck. I wanted to reach out to you all and see if anyone had any good resources. I am a very new homeowner and the extent of my skills are high school wood shop ( but I am a geek and will read to learn anything I can) so the more detail the better.
> 
> ...


Wow those are some amazing amazing pieces on that page! Not sure my skill set is there to accomplish that yet, as I am sure have a lot to learn still.

What I am interested in building is a modern bedroom set and some tables for dinning room (dinning table mainly) and living room (end tables). I am sure I could take some images and design things, but e part I think I really need help with is the technical aspect.

As I said my level of woodworking knowledge in limited and I have a lot to learn about technique so maybe that is really what I should be asking for advice about. Where is a good resource to read and possibly view ( very visual learner ) about how to do certain things, when to do them, and why you do them. I think that the knowing part will really make me a more solid builder.

Thanks a million you all!
-steve


----------



## maryh1234 (May 22, 2010)

When I started, I bought back issues (lots) of woodworking mags from people. One of the best things I ever did. I still look at them. Try the for sale forums on the woodworking sites and ebay. Their plans are very detailed and well thought out. To learn technique, I watched a lot of Norm (New Yankee Workshop) on tv. And remember that there is always more than one way to build something. I've built a lot of furniture and have never done a mortise and tenon. If you just want functional furniture and not heirlooms, pocket screws are a really great joinery system to get you started. 

Mary


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

nayed said:


> hello all
> 
> If you search woodworking plans, you can find a lot off here


I was waiting for Ted to rear his ugly head again! nayed... Or Ted, whatever your name is... you suck

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I knew you would catch him!:yes:


----------



## QuinnHazel (May 25, 2011)

Well for all practical purposes it is really the same when you are searching for modern or contemporary furniture because most online furniture stores utilize both for consumer purposes. But tin technical terms, modern design started in the 19th century, whereas contemporary furniture are more of today, the present time. You may want to try and search for espresso color instead of wenge, and use platform bed; hope this helps.
parker house


----------



## GearWorksguy (Aug 30, 2011)

This might be too tangential but .... Look for "Rochester Institute of Technology School of American Craftsmen" now renamed RIT "School of American Crafts". This school, one of RIT's colleges, has an arts program which produces artisans producing wood and metal items. Some of their graduates have produced very, very cool furniture so if you are looking for ideas, higher end I grant you, check out their alumni through a google search. I picked off a couple of links here...

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=21222567738 

http://cias.rit.edu/crafts/


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I was waiting for Ted to rear his ugly head again! nayed... Or Ted, whatever your name is... you suck
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Sick em Tom :laughing:


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

firemedic said:


> I was waiting for Ted to rear his ugly head again! nayed... Or Ted, whatever your name is... you suck
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...



:ban:


----------

